# Bolt & Xbox One



## LSpera (Jan 20, 2008)

They don't seem to play nicely. Xbox One won't pass the 4k signal so the 4k is worthless on the Tivo if you like to use the Xbox One's overlay features. What a shame. Hopefully Microsoft releases an Xbox One with HDMI 2.0 in the near future. I just confirmed this today trying to make everything work together and no 4k.


----------

